# Rockshox Pike Setup Qs



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

What are some good starting points for a coil RS Pike? I'm getting the extra firm spring put in tomorrow and it should be on my bike thursday night. 

I weigh in a hair under 260lbs and will be doing some pretty abusive riding on it. This is my first quality suspension fork, I've been riding rigid for over a year. How should I set the rebound/compression? I've read some of the other the other threads in the AM forum about setting other RS forks up, just wondering what the big guys use before I dial it in how I like it. 

I'm kinda masochistic on my bike so I dont care how plush the fork is, I just want the bare minimum of pedal bob/brake dive.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

GTscoob said:


> What are some good starting points for a coil RS Pike? I'm getting the extra firm spring put in tomorrow and it should be on my bike thursday night.
> 
> I weigh in a hair under 260lbs and will be doing some pretty abusive riding on it. This is my first quality suspension fork, I've been riding rigid for over a year. How should I set the rebound/compression? I've read some of the other the other threads in the AM forum about setting other RS forks up, just wondering what the big guys use before I dial it in how I like it.
> 
> I'm kinda masochistic on my bike so I dont care how plush the fork is, I just want the bare minimum of pedal bob/brake dive.


 Not really too much to adjust. Primarily spring rate is first and formost. Rebound and platform compression are personal preferenace. With that said @ 260lb. I would not have gone to a RS coil fork. Seems like most single coil forks spring rates are good to about 225lb. I run in a group of clydes and anyone over 250lb. are running Marzocchi coils w/ air assist. I weigh 215lb. and run a Pike Dual air w/o any bottoming issues. With a Dual air you can set the spring rate ultra firm or soft.


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Read this and it will help with your pike setup.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1498056#poststop


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

The above info is a good start point for sure. FWIW, I tend to run my rebound kind of "fast" or not terribly fast for 75% of the riding I do; slowing it down only for true FR days. The Pike is decent. When it's time to service it, consider having someone who knows their way around a Pike (not terribly difficult btw) put higher weight oil in it. It's a small thing that can make a nice difference.

Brock...


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

The pike coil is good for riders up to about 210-220lb. Some clydes up on your weight are happy with the extra firm, but I have a hunch that they either aren't riding hard or have an overfilled oil damper. I tried to run Pike coil forks a couple of times back when I was about 220lb. For trail riding they were fine, but would bottom out if I got them over 3ft in the air.

In contrast the Pike and Revelation dual air forks are awesome for bigger guys. They can be set up correctly for our weight. Stock damping has been a bit under-damped in the past, but my 2010 works well.

Marzocchi forks work well for big guys due to the air assist. Rockshox has no provision for heavier riders or riders between spring rates. You either luck out and are spot on or you ride a fork that doesn't have the right rate for you.

At any rate, since it sounds like you have the fork and are going to run it lets see what settings you can run. I would recommend a decent floodgate setting (over 1/2 way to closed) to reduce bob and dive. If you still find some then start running up the compression dial. Open up the rebound so that it returns fast to the taller ride position.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

uh huh, i've got the pike coil, weigh 270. I'm running the heaviest spring, and have all the settings maxxed out for largeness. It's still not enough. I'll be riding along and the thing just packs up to zero travel. Can't handle the beef.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Well what height are you guys running the fork at? The manual says that lowering the fork increases the spring rate, so I guess I'll try to keep it around 110-120 instead of the full 140?

I guess this will give me some motivation to step up my dieting, I've already lost 25lbs in the last 3 months so I'll try to lose another 30 over the next few months. I got this fork FS for pretty cheap on pricepoint so i'm going to rock it for the mean time but I'll look into a dual air sometime after new years if its too bad.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

GTscoob said:


> Well what height are you guys running the fork at? The manual says that lowering the fork increases the spring rate, so I guess I'll try to keep it around 110-120 instead of the full 140?
> 
> I guess this will give me some motivation to step up my dieting, I've already lost 25lbs in the last 3 months so I'll try to lose another 30 over the next few months. I got this fork FS for pretty cheap on pricepoint so i'm going to rock it for the mean time but I'll look into a dual air sometime after new years if its too bad.


Does the manual really say that  . If it does it is a load of rubbish. Springs have the same rate through their travel, that's why they are so linear and buttery smooth. Air is a different story.

The pike is a great fork. The problem with most suspension and clydes is that you have to run it at max settings just to get it working properly.

Here's how mine works best:

heaviest spring
full 140mm travel always
compression - 3/4 closed towards the lock symbol
gate - a bit back from full + (play around with it)
rebound - full fast rabbit

Forget about using the poploc or compression lockout features, you'll have them on all the time. Using it like a stable platform valve instead of a lockout.

Note: Don't take suspension advice from anyone under 220lbs; they don't get it, they are living in a world where suspension actually works the way it was intended. Unlike us...


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Little late to update but I've got the bike all built up and had to use very similar settings to the last post on here. 

Full open bobs a lot under pedaling, locked rides really nicely. I've been running around with the compression ~2/3 lock and the floodgate about the same and it feels nice for street riding. All GA trails are closed due to freak snow over the weekend so I havent had a chance to try it out on anything other than urban riding/bmx track foolery.


----------

